# Wanted: copy of manual for Sears Dovetail Jig 25450 (or 25455)



## syauch (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to see if someone out there would be able to help me to find a copy of an instruction manual for a Sears Dovetail Jig model 25450. I found this at a garage sale for $8 and it includes the base and two finger sets but it didn't have any bits or guide bushings. I'm pretty sure it will follow most of the other jigs I've used but wanted to get a copy of the manual if it's available.

Thanks for your help.

-Steve


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Steve.


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

try this link - welcome to the forum
Angus

http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0807067.pdf


----------



## syauch (Jun 27, 2009)

*Thank you all for your responses*

Thank you all for your responses. The link for the manual sent in by Angus is exactly what I was searching for.

-Steve


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

Also, there is something called Retrevo... to which you can upload your manuals you get with your tools.. or old ones...and that info can be accessed by others... pretty good idea...


----------



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

Just wondering. Is that the Craftsman plastic jig? If so, I think I have the instructions out in the barn. I bought mine at a garage sale also!
If it is the plastic one say so, and I will find it in the morning. I actually think I know where it is!! Thats rare!


----------



## CCook2806 (Feb 11, 2009)

I appreciate the link also. I was 'binging' and ran across this forum. Guess what, I am a member and I was able to read it also. I wonder what will happen 50 years from now when people run across this stuff because it is still here.
Oh well, I need to get back to the shop and get busy figureing out this thing again. It is not easy when you use it every day. If you put it away, it's like starting over again. At my age (65) I wake up every morning and I meet the nicest people. lol


----------



## djmackay (May 21, 2012)

Hello community. Nice to meet you.


----------

